# YAY!!



## Beth G (Oct 24, 2011)

Introducing ICF Sips Summer Wind (Summer)

The picture is not the greatest. She is just getting settled in and has made quick friends with my other weanling, Destiny!! She is a bit shy, but I am sure she will come around!! I am in love



















Thanks for letting me show her off!!


----------



## Beth G (Oct 24, 2011)

Another pic of Summer (not sure how to post multiple pics in one post)


----------



## dreaminmini (Oct 24, 2011)

Awww, bless her heart. Pretty little thing. She looks like a real little sweetie.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Oct 24, 2011)

Congratulations on your pretty new girl

My new favorite color too


----------



## cassie (Oct 25, 2011)

wow she has such a pretty head!!! what a darling little girl!

I have always wanted a palomino congrats


----------



## Eagle (Oct 25, 2011)

she is adorable and what a wonderful colour


----------



## Beth G (Oct 25, 2011)

Thank you everyone!! I can't wait until next spring/summer to see her all shed out!


----------



## lucky lodge (Oct 26, 2011)

oh man she is just the cutes



:wub i love pallys


----------



## markadoodle (Oct 27, 2011)

Congrats. She is adorable!

You must be smitten with her.


----------



## MeganH (Oct 27, 2011)

I love palominos



She is adorable!


----------



## mrsj (Oct 27, 2011)

Pretty pretty!


----------



## Bizekl (Nov 4, 2011)

What a little doll! Congrats!


----------



## Beth G (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks!!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Nov 7, 2011)

Congratulations! She has a lovely head. So sweet!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Nov 12, 2011)

Pretty girl 



CONGRATULATIONS


----------

